# tenant popping my ears and electronic devices like phones laptops need help



## fooey312 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi need assistance. I have a tenant that has a teen that's using I believe a laser pointer or similar device to pop my ears. Pop my phones causing signal to drop and causing power spikes on my laptops ruining the display
He lives in the bedroom on top of me and I can see the white or red flash 10% of the time in the dark. When the laser or whatever beam hits paper or cardboard you hear a popping sound. I'm not exactly sure what this device is. I do hear a click clack sound. Click on assuming when he pushes the button clack or pop when it hit something. Its so bad my left ear is hard of hearing but not completely deaf I want to find out what he's using to do some counter measures. Also I'm not sure but he seems to be able to watch it know what we have in our home or in my pockets even im wondering if it's some attachment or any guess I'm what he's using? Maybe he placed some spy cams but I'm sure it's related to device because. the pop before he says what he saw out loud which I can hear.


----------



## Greta (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm letting this thread stand because it is the most bizarre and absurd thing I've ever read. Anxious for responses...


----------



## smokinbasser (Jun 10, 2015)

fooey312 This just a suggestion but if I were you I would lower the dose of what ever medications you are taking and see if that reduces the pops and start looking for another place to reside that doesn't create sounds so irritating to you. Lasers do not normally make any sounds unless they are popping balloons with the laser. Good luck and let us know if anything has helped.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 10, 2015)

Pushing Q-Tips in too far in the morning after a shower?


😀


----------



## fooey312 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm not here to bash the laser pens or pointers hobbyists but I can't figure out what this person is using. It's just a wild guess since whatever he's using is penetrating y wall and through the floor. Just looking for some direction. If it's not laser that helps me. I like to know what he's using to counter it. We like some privacy and the popping is annoying. When it hits me I can feel like a poking sensation. The guy knows to use it on our ears and stomach because it irritates it and we hate it. Again just for some direction. Thanks


----------



## cland72 (Jun 10, 2015)

fooey312 said:


> I do hear a click clack sound.



I think your tenant is simply a fan of Under Armour apparel.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 10, 2015)

What do you mean by "popping my ears"? The light you are seeing; is it somehow through the floor/ceiling or both of your rooms have windows facing the same direction. Are you saying the click/clack sounds are related to the effect on your ears? Please elaborate. 

And if this is an Internet prank, Shame on you. There may be legitimate sufferers of click/clack laser blasters.


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 10, 2015)

Some things in life are so strange, you couldn't make them up. Is this one of them?

If this is due to a person (child or adult) using a high power laser (and these lasers are out there and not hard to get hold of) to burn you or any or your property, we are talking about a serious crime. Criminal damage, assault, ABH, GBH, arson all rolled into one.

If you really think this is happening I would call the police rather than try to take 'counter measures'. You might be blinded or burned to death before you can try to protect yourself from this attack.

@fooey321 please update us.

Maybe your new tenant is going to be the next David Blaine or Dynamo...


----------



## SemiMan (Jun 10, 2015)

fooey312 said:


> Hi need assistance. I have a tenant that has a teen that's using I believe a laser pointer or similar device to pop my ears. Pop my phones causing signal to drop and causing power spikes on my laptops ruining the display
> He lives in the bedroom on top of me and I can see the white or red flash 10% of the time in the dark. When the laser or whatever beam hits paper or cardboard you hear a popping sound. I'm not exactly sure what this device is. I do hear a click clack sound. Click on assuming when he pushes the button clack or pop when it hit something. Its so bad my left ear is hard of hearing but not completely deaf I want to find out what he's using to do some counter measures. Also I'm not sure but he seems to be able to watch it know what we have in our home or in my pockets even im wondering if it's some attachment or any guess I'm what he's using? Maybe he placed some spy cams but I'm sure it's related to device because. the pop before he says what he saw out loud which I can hear.



FIRST: Your tenant is NOT doing anything to "pop" your ears, at least not doing anything with an extremely high powered laser. The equipment to do that is still quite out of the reach of a teen and there would be flames, not just some flash.

SECOND: If there is a pop and flash, likely, it is an electrical arc .... and that could mean a serious safety hazard. This may go with your phone and laptop perceived issues but honestly, likely not remotely related.

THIRD: You mention that you can see the flash about 10% of the time in the dark. Let me guess, you see it in the dark, when you are falling asleep or near asleep? In that case, which seems the most likely really, it could be parasomnia, explosive tinnitus, or something a real doctor and not someone who just reads too much diagnoses. Parasomnia and explosive tinnitus are both real conditions and both come with perceived loud noises and even light flashes as you have described. As you have said you are experiencing hearing loss, that sounds like the tinnitus route and could very likely be an indicator of an inner ear problem or something more serious. That could also lead to serious sleep deprivation which can lead to paranoia and other issues. Please be honest with yourself about this. If you are seriously experiencing this stuff, it sounds like a medical assessment is in order.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 11, 2015)

Hard to get good tenants these days without all this laser ear popping stuff. I suggest doubling the rent to attract a more upscale clientele.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 11, 2015)

I miss Art Bell..


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 11, 2015)

fooey312 said:


> Hi need assistance. I have a tenant that has a teen that's using I believe a laser pointer or similar device to pop my ears. Pop my phones causing signal to drop and causing power spikes on my laptops ruining the display
> He lives in the bedroom on top of me and I can see the white or red flash 10% of the time in the dark. When the laser or whatever beam hits paper or cardboard you hear a popping sound. I'm not exactly sure what this device is. I do hear a click clack sound. Click on assuming when he pushes the button clack or pop when it hit something. Its so bad my left ear is hard of hearing but not completely deaf I want to find out what he's using to do some counter measures. Also I'm not sure but he seems to be able to watch it know what we have in our home or in my pockets even im wondering if it's some attachment or any guess I'm what he's using? Maybe he placed some spy cams but I'm sure it's related to device because. the pop before he says what he saw out loud which I can hear.



Oh, sorry. I won't use my laser pointer to pop your ears or poke you through the walls anymore.

Really, I am stopping.

OK, BYE!


If you want to discuss it, just come up and ask, no problem!


----------



## markr6 (Jun 11, 2015)

I hate when this happens, so I usually wrap my head in aluminum foil.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 11, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I hate when this happens, so I usually wrap my head in aluminum foil.



An instructional video for that...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urglg3WimHA


----------



## MartinDWhite (Jun 11, 2015)

Let's assume the OP is not crazy....


...A poorly wired microwave emitter could do what you are suggesting. If the "on/off" switch is a pig tail to the wall and the tenant is just touching the wires to turn it on there MIGHT be an arch that would light up a dark room. The microwaves would go through the walls/floor/ceiling and could be cooking you a little. This might explain the pain. if there is water in your ear (from swimming or a shower) then a flash to vapor of the small amount in your ear could cause a pop, but it would also include a small puff of "smoke" (stream) coming from your ear. The microwaves would also cause problems with your electronics...


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 11, 2015)

MartinDWhite said:


> Let's assume the OP is not crazy....
> 
> 
> ...A poorly wired microwave emitter could do what you are suggesting. If the "on/off" switch is a pig tail to the wall and the tenant is just touching the wires to turn it on there MIGHT be an arch that would light up a dark room. The microwaves would go through the walls/floor/ceiling and could be cooking you a little. This might explain the pain. if there is water in your ear (from swimming or a shower) then a flash to vapor of the small amount in your ear could cause a pop, but it would also include a small puff of "smoke" (stream) coming from your ear. The microwaves would also cause problems with your electronics...



Kinda what I was going to say. That or some high powered CB type gear or high powered Radio Frequency gear can cause some of these type "symptoms". Or just one heck of a Surround Sound system hooked to the TV while he plays Call of Duty.

In any case: :tinfoil:


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 11, 2015)

Forgot about the electric bug zapper outside window?


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 11, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Forgot about the electric bug zapper outside window?



Lets not come up with actual explanations for popping noises, its far less interesting


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 11, 2015)

TEEJ said:


> Lets not come up with actual explanations for popping noises, its far less interesting




Perhaps the said tenant has installed a metal operating table that is on an elevated lift that exits through 
bi-folding doors on roof of building on stormy nights.

Only thing left is an Elvira sighting in the 'hood to complete the picture. 
Maybe time to sharpen the pitchforks an charge the torches up some, idk I'm thinking out loud.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 11, 2015)

OK

I admit it.

It wasn't lasers.

I'm playing beer pong with my friends.


----------



## Tdog208 (Jun 12, 2015)

Surveillance van 34
Operation compromised
GO LOUD
THEY CANNOT KNOW WE WERE HERE
If mission fail
Rent WILL GO UP and Leaky faucet will NEVER get FIXED!!!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jun 12, 2015)

He knows what's in your pockets
He knows what's in your home
Has a spy cam near your privates
So you better shield that zone

Laser Claus is comin' to town. :santa:


----------



## SemiMan (Jun 12, 2015)

MartinDWhite said:


> Let's assume the OP is not crazy....
> 
> 
> ...A poorly wired microwave emitter could do what you are suggesting. If the "on/off" switch is a pig tail to the wall and the tenant is just touching the wires to turn it on there MIGHT be an arch that would light up a dark room. The microwaves would go through the walls/floor/ceiling and could be cooking you a little. This might explain the pain. if there is water in your ear (from swimming or a shower) then a flash to vapor of the small amount in your ear could cause a pop, but it would also include a small puff of "smoke" (stream) coming from your ear. The microwaves would also cause problems with your electronics...



I think this theory may be more crazy than the ops posting  .... How that water in the ear gets microwaves without passing through the head or transferring heat to the surrounding flesh is truly and amazing feat


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jun 12, 2015)

This whole thread seems way out there, but what I'd really like to know is if you have had someone in your house (or from outside) come in and validate what you are seeing/hearing is for real. If it is really happening then a second person should be able to experience the same thing. If not, then unfortunately this could be a medical condition as was pointed out above. I would see a doctor and have some seeing and hearing tests performed to make sure you are okay - it could be reversible. 

Best of luck with this - I'll be following this thread.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 12, 2015)

Theres a brain parasite feeding on your brain. It is in such close proximity to your ears that every time it takes a bite, you hear the crunch of your cerebral tissue being converted to mind poop. 10% of the time, it decides to swim around the cranial fluid and take a nice hearty chunk out of your visual cortex, thus causing the blinding flashes.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 12, 2015)

Perhaps mods could let us know if the initiator of this thread has read these responses; has returned at all?


----------



## scout24 (Jun 12, 2015)

Not sure if serious, but a high entertainment factor if not a medication dosage issue...  By the way, Reynolds Heavy Duty is my favorite- much thicker than regular, worth the extra cost...


----------



## recDNA (Jun 12, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Not sure if serious, but a high entertainment factor if not a medication dosage issue...  By the way, Reynolds Heavy Duty is my favorite- much thicker than regular, worth the extra cost...


I find it makes funny noises when I walk and sit down but it provides a direct thermal path to my pants


----------



## Greta (Jun 12, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Perhaps mods could let us know if the initiator of this thread has read these responses; has returned at all?



Last he was on line was two days ago. But does it matter? We should thank him for starting such an amusing thread -  




_**just a brief note of caution everyone - so far, so good... but please be sure not to cross the line of being mean to the OP... mkay? _


----------



## markr6 (Jun 12, 2015)

We're all going to feel bad when we read the newspaper heading

*"Neighbor's Laser, Electronic Device Causes Man's Head to Explode in Local Apartment"*

I hope that's not too mean. I'm assuming this is still a joke post and wish no harm!


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Greta! I am coming back hourly to enjoy replies and bump it lol! lovecpf

I actually hope that the reason the OP hasn't come back aren't due to their Fatality! 

Finish Him.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 12, 2015)

Bert and Ernie have perfected their "Poke Poke" routine, and can now project it through walls.

It does make a popping noise and bright flashes of light sometimes.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 12, 2015)

Greta said:


> Last he was on line was two days ago. But does it matter? We should thank him for starting such an amusing thread - [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope op update us, over looking the teasing.
He wouldn't have posted if something wasn't going on.

Could be the humidifier needs water, who knows.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 12, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I hope op update us, over looking the teasing.
> He wouldn't have posted if something wasn't going on.
> 
> Could be the humidifier needs water, who knows.



I have a sneaking suspicion that in this case, the humidifier is a brain, and the water is a combination of therapy and medication.


----------



## MartinDWhite (Jun 12, 2015)

There is a rare condition where pressure waves can cause someone to see flashes of light. The required pressure wave is usually pretty strong and causes a temporary constriction of the ocular nerves, which result in the brain "seeing" a flash of light. A pressure wave such as this has also been know to make some people sick, depending on the source, and intensity, of the wave some people are just nauseous and some actually throw up. If this intense pressure wave was accompanied by a lot of little high frequency pressure waves then it could vibrate electronics and cause problems. There are high frequency waves that can break glass, so is it so much of a stretch to think they could break silicon? The most common of these pressure wave generators is also know as a BIG A$$ stereo. If the tenant is a teenager and likes rap music then all the elements exist to cause several of the symptoms as described by the OP. In this case the best course of action would be to retaliate with your own BIG A$$ stereo and LOTS of county music.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 12, 2015)

TEEJ said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that in this case, the humidifier is a brain, and the water is a combination of therapy and medication.


Apparently the shocks are free.😀


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 12, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I find it makes funny noises when I walk and sit down but it provides a direct thermal path to my pants



Wait; What were we talking about?


----------



## dc38 (Jun 12, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Wait; What were we talking about?



An aluminum foil suit


----------



## nbp (Jun 12, 2015)

I would pose a riddle to him. 

If he can guess what you has in your pocketses, he can has your items..But if he cannot, you win HIS precious!


----------



## dc38 (Jun 13, 2015)

I wonder if the op left an iron plugged in.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 20, 2015)

Is fooey still around? Lol


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 20, 2015)

dc38, I am sadden to think the Aliens got him. We just weren't able to help in time.


----------



## more_vampires (Jun 26, 2015)

Hate to offer a realistic possibility for "remote ear popping," but this thread reminded me of the air vortex cannon.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_vortex_cannon

Aliens use them all the time, tinfoil is of little protection against this.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 26, 2015)

Perhaps the case of hiccups subsided?


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 26, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Aliens use them all the time, tinfoil is of little protection against this.



:tinfoil::fail::eeksign: WERE DOOMED!


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 26, 2015)

Subscribed to thread....


----------



## savumaki (Jun 26, 2015)

How about using a mirror to send it back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*************


----------



## FRITZHID (Jun 26, 2015)

savumaki said:


> How about using a mirror to send it back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*************



Wada ya think the tinfoil hats are for???


----------



## 1DaveN (Jun 26, 2015)

How about, when you see the kid outside, just ask him? If you pose your question from the standpoint of curiosity rather than an accusation, he'll probably tell you what's going on.


----------



## dc38 (Jun 26, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> How about, when you see the kid outside, just ask him? If you pose your question from the standpoint of curiosity rather than an accusation, he'll probably tell you what's going on.



That is too logical


----------



## recDNA (Jun 27, 2015)

Most people do not realize you must ground your tinfoil hat for it to be effective. An unobtrusive wire inside the shirt down the back of your leg to the ground works great. It is best to attach a chain or aluminum can to hold the connection down to the ground so you can skip or prance without losing the connection.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 27, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Most people do not realize you must ground your tinfoil hat for it to be effective. An unobtrusive wire inside the shirt down the back of your leg to the ground works great. It is best to attach a chain or aluminum can to hold the connection down to the ground so you can skip or prance without losing the connection.


Do you have any suggestions for when these folks need to ride the bus etc?
Like a longer ground wire,.. Hang on to, or off of the bus driver himself etc??
They need to know, they're covered safely.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 27, 2015)

We've always employed a faraday cage for the ultimate in mobility, with an outsized metallic grid hamster ball, but that does nothing for the dreaded click-clack.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 27, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Do you have any suggestions for when these folks need to ride the bus etc?
> Like a longer ground wire,.. Hang on to, or off of the bus driver himself etc??
> They need to know, they're covered safely.


If you ride a bus even once your prancing days are over! They have short range high powered emp click clack laser pulse emissions from which there is no defense. One bus trip and you are converted to a mind drone for life!


----------



## more_vampires (Jun 29, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Most people do not realize you must ground your tinfoil hat for it to be effective. An unobtrusive wire inside the shirt down the back of your leg to the ground works great. It is best to attach a chain or aluminum can to hold the connection down to the ground so you can skip or prance without losing the connection.



OMG! Was just about to post a link to afrotechmods.com "Ghetto Force Lightning" "Pikashoes," but the CIA has already disabled the website!!!

Oh well. Hackaday to the rescue. It's called a "negative ion generator." You put them in your shoes so they are in contact with the ground. They don't work so well on extremely old concrete, or with modern flooring in good condition. Both you and your victim standing in wet mud optimizes your dark side force lightning. It's better if they are barefoot.

Did Bizarro Afrotech Guy get CIA [email protected]? Oh no... WTH happened? Look! The site has been nerfed! http://www.afrotechmods.com/tutorials/

http://hackaday.com/2012/06/27/ankle-bracelet-lets-you-become-emperor-palpatine/


----------



## lunas (Jun 30, 2015)

any and all light based device would burn a path through the walls any microwave device would have more than you having this issue.


----------



## Greta (Jun 30, 2015)

1DaveN said:


> How about, when you see the kid outside, just ask him? If you pose your question from the standpoint of curiosity rather than an accusation, he'll probably tell you what's going on.



Who is this guy?!?!? NO ONE does things like this! It makes too much sense! GEEZ! If you don't have anything constructive to add... well... ummm... just don't.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 30, 2015)

When I was a kid i remember almost the same time every night I would sleep with my head hanging out the bedroom window to catch a glimpse of comet kahoutek. As soon as I'd drift off there was the flash and a whooshing sound. I told my cousin and he told me to watch invasion of the body snatchers. I have t slept since


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 23, 2015)

Guys.. He is probebly a old man (or woman) living alone in a room or apartment , decided to search the web looking for help and ended up here, because mybe he was embarrassed to tell his story to any one and get laughed at, exactly like what happened here, and he didn't check back on the thread after things got really ugly, he might have medical condition or something, and mabe some little "psychopath-in progress" child is having fun torturing him with a red dot laser pointer from his window at night, and laghing as he sees his reactions, i don't know! He sounded like he was afraid. I hop i'm wrong because otherwise it is a very sad case.

Guys try to take in consideration that some of the people that come here every now and then, might not be educated and up to date with every thing going on in life these days, especially in technologies like optics and stuff, try to be more patient next time, especially with first comers, cuz who knows how do they end up in here, asking strange questions like that.

Any way i feel with the few here who pot the sarcastic jokes aside, and tried to understand him and help him, cuz who knows what is up with him, i hope he is ok who ever he was.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 23, 2015)

He spoke in plural.
Has internet.
Knows about lasers.

Seems not far from society and its machines.
Probably found Google, or went and talked to the kid.


----------



## lunas (Jul 23, 2015)

Which is why i was saying lasers would leave evidence as would microwave...

Assuming it is a fault in the body the symptoms indicate mental or nervous system as the affected system as the op is seeing lights either nerves in the eyes or optic nerve or visual cortex that is rather close to the auditory part of the brain so that could explain the popping noises i would get a ct scan to check for a tumor or such then move to the ears and eyes...


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 23, 2015)

I took all that in consider, but he did not sound rational, he is probebly a mental patent under prescription, or needs to be, i agree on the plural (kinda missed that cuz i was reading every thing was written after his posts), but that does not change a lot in the story if they were an old couple.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 23, 2015)

lunas said:


> Which is why i was saying lasers would leave evidence as would microwave...
> 
> Assuming it is a fault in the body the symptoms indicate mental or nervous system as the affected system as the op is seeing lights either nerves in the eyes or optic nerve or visual cortex that is rather close to the auditory part of the brain so that could explain the popping noises i would get a ct scan to check for a tumor or such then move to the ears and eyes...


 
Yes it might be also tumours, you have a point.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 23, 2015)

At any rate, I had to read post 24 again.

Trying not to cry laughing.


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 23, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> At any rate, I had to read post 24 again.
> 
> Trying not to cry laughing.



Actually i'm not US citizen, and pardone if i make some spelling errors, but is that Kenny Rogers in the pic, did he end up an alcoholic or somthing, cuz i totally missed the joke, though i got here by seeing it !!??


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 23, 2015)

Midnight.Sun said:


> Actually i'm not US citizen, and pardone if i make some spelling errors, but is that Kenny Rogers in the pic, did he end up an alcoholic or somthing, cuz i totally missed the joke, though i got here by seeing it !!??


Here's an actor for a brand of beer.

Usually says, stay thirsty my friend. ☺


----------



## Midnight.Sun (Jul 23, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Here's an actor for a brand of beer.
> 
> Usually says, stay thirsty my friend. ☺



Ok.. So "Str8stroke" changed the add and remade it according to the OP condition, referring that he was drunk and seeing stuff, its ok of a joke, but i kinda consider drunk people the same as ill people, not so mutch funny material.

Any way.. See you -as before- in a more cheerful threads, and about flasglights, i will not return here soon, not so much of a laser fan.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 23, 2015)

Midnight.Sun said:


> Any way i feel with the few here who pot the sarcastic jokes aside, and tried to understand him and help him, cuz who knows what is up with him, i hope he is ok who ever he was.



Exactly.



WarRaven said:


> Here's an actor for a brand of beer.
> Usually says, stay thirsty my friend. ☺


This actor was in Star Trek The Original Series. He played a non-speaking redshirt and survived until the end of the episode. IRL He was a spokesman for a humanitarian organization for a while.

This is why we need to hire someone with experience!


----------



## recDNA (Jul 24, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> This actor was in Star Trek The Original Series. He played a non-speaking redshirt and survived until the end of the episode. IRL He was a spokesman for a humanitarian organization for a while.
> ...


How about Hannah and her horse?


----------



## nbp (Jul 24, 2015)

Love the Genie. [emoji7]


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 24, 2015)

SemiMan said:


> FIRST: Your tenant is NOT doing anything to "pop" your ears, at least not doing anything with an extremely high powered laser. The equipment to do that is still quite out of the reach of a teen and there would be flames, not just some flash.
> 
> SECOND: If there is a pop and flash, likely, it is an electrical arc .... and that could mean a serious safety hazard. This may go with your phone and laptop perceived issues but honestly, likely not remotely related.
> 
> THIRD: You mention that you can see the flash about 10% of the time in the dark. Let me guess, you see it in the dark, when you are falling asleep or near asleep? In that case, which seems the most likely really, it could be parasomnia, explosive tinnitus, or something a real doctor and not someone who just reads too much diagnoses. Parasomnia and explosive tinnitus are both real conditions and both come with perceived loud noises and even light flashes as you have described. As you have said you are experiencing hearing loss, that sounds like the tinnitus route and could very likely be an indicator of an inner ear problem or something more serious. That could also lead to serious sleep deprivation which can lead to paranoia and other issues. Please be honest with yourself about this. If you are seriously experiencing this stuff, it sounds like a medical assessment is in order.


Explosive tinnitus is the most likely explanation to me. I've had tinnitus off-and-on since I had a nervous breakdown a couple years ago, and stress almost always triggers it. Tinnitus is rarely actually the result of inner-ear damage, and almost always the result of a neurochemical imbalance similar to (and sometimes related to) clinical depression.


----------



## Anders Hoveland (Jul 25, 2015)

Sounds like the teen could be experimenting with microwaves, or high power RF electronics. You might have a talk with him and explain what is happening, and ask him if he has been doing any experiments.

That click sound may be a high voltage spark gap, or two electrical leads discharging a high energy capacitor bank. I used to be interested in high voltage electronics, not as unusual a hobby as you may think.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 25, 2015)

Hate to rain on the conspiracy parade, but pressure fronts moving in a weather system can pop your ears, as well. Aliens do it all the time, it's why the HAARP program was started. Slightly later, the Chinese program HAAARP was started but nobody knows what their shipping product is.

All we know is that the HAAARP program produces less lumens and runtime than HAARP, er... whatever it is that HAARP does.


----------



## Atari XL (Jul 25, 2015)

Loud pops, flashes, and electronic interference = Tesla Coil


----------



## recDNA (Jul 26, 2015)

Atari XL said:


> Loud pops, flashes, and electronic interference = Tesla Coil


Is he hanging it outside the guy's window? There is no logical explanation other than illness.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 27, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Is he hanging it outside the guy's window? There is no logical explanation other than illness.



I'm still convinced that the juvie is using a laser-sighted air vortex gun. Red flashes, popping ears. I'm pretty sure that this is ONE of the things going on.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 28, 2015)

Stop. Just stop. At least try to be helpful. This is CPF, not 4chan.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 28, 2015)

OP's last activity was 6/10/15, same day he posted this thread. He is long gone. Closing this thread.

Bill


----------

